# Walleye Sandwiches



## custom99 (Aug 10, 2011)

I decided tonight would be a good time to make some fish sandwiches. I started off with some fresh caught Lake Erie Walleye. Mixed up a breading for them and threw them in the oil. I didn't think about pics when I was breading them, only after they were lookig so good while frying.

Here they are frying.








Nice brown color.







All plated up and ready to eat. Some lettuce, onion, american cheese, and cocktail sauce on fresh store bought buns. 







Tasted fantastic. Nice and juicy fresh fish.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 10, 2011)

Need Help?

TJ


----------



## venture (Aug 10, 2011)

Wish we could get walleye here.  Now it is just a memory from my childhood.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Excellent job, Kevin!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## custom99 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Merv. Sorry Todd, all gone. My daughter and her boyfriend pigged out. The could not get enough.


----------



## meateater (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm always down for a fish fry.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2011)

Great sammy Custom!!!

Thanks for showing!!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 11, 2011)

I've never had walleye Kevin but it sure looks good. Love a good fish sandwich!


----------



## venture (Aug 11, 2011)

Kid, to the best of my knowledge, the entire state of CA is Walleye impaired. But California is impaired in many ways.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## venture (Aug 11, 2011)

Not to hihack the Walleye thread, but oh well?  LOL

Just wade into a lake or river in California with your wallet in your pocket, and the government largemouth's will jump right into your pocket.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

